# Site design Software



## DirtyJerseys (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey everyone. Just wondering what software everyone uses to create their webpages. Currently, I am using Net Object Fusion, with success, but I am having problems with my site being friendly with both Microsoft IE and Firefox. When I look at my site on MS IE, the webpage looks exactly the way I created in Fusion, but when I check it in Firefox, some things are a bit off. 

Any idea what software will help this?

Thanks.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I use Dreamweaver for the actual site and have found it to be very cross browser friendly


----------



## DirtyJerseys (Oct 6, 2006)

csquared said:


> I use Dreamweaver for the actual site


Do you just use the HTML layout or do you get into the CSS coding?


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

i second dreamweaver. i've only used it for under a day with no prior web designing experience and i think i'm doing ok, lol.


----------



## TexasTShirts (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey,

I personally use Dreamweaver and find it very easy to use and have been using it since 2004. Also, Adobe GoLive is also pretty good. Anything besides Frontpage should get you where you need to be  

If you're looking to go into CSS encoding, Dreamweaver + CSS integration is pretty easy, just specify the parameters in your properties/library/actions panel and the rest is pretty easy from there.

Sincerely,
Abdul R. Mitha
Texas T-Shirts CEO​


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Yahoo Sitebuilder.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I also like dreamweaver


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

Dreamweaver and golive are both very good, esp for ASP and PHP programming.


----------



## anonymousadrian (Oct 13, 2006)

so many thingS!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I use Notetab Lite 

(Basically, Notepad with a few extra nice features, like a multi-document interface)


----------



## sweetjen (Oct 11, 2006)

I just use Microsoft Frontpage, it's compatible with almost everything.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

sweetjen said:


> I just use Microsoft Frontpage, it's compatible with almost everything.


Er. Actually, it isn't very compatible at all. It also tends to leave a TON of extra junk html in the code. Pages made with Frontpage often don't work in browsers that aren't IE, such as Firefox. It _works_, but it's not ideal, generally.


----------



## sweetjen (Oct 11, 2006)

It was free so I guess I can't complain, but my aunt does webdesign for a living and that's what she set me up with...


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

dreamweaver is the best program..I write code by hand. Its pretty easy. I dont really understand why anyone needs a program.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

sweetjen said:


> It was free so I guess I can't complain, but my aunt does webdesign for a living and that's what she set me up with...


As I said, it works, but you really have to be careful with it. More and more people are using Firefox (and other alternative browsers) every day. Not a market share that can be safely ignored anymore; just make sure to check how the completed page displays from within at least Firefox if you do use Frontpage.


----------

